# Gewicht > Ondergewicht >  Ondergewicht (20 jaar/jongen)

## Mainstream

Hallo allemaal,

Ik heb zelf ook last van ondergewicht, al een flinke tijd.
Alles, echt alles geprobeerd.
Vanuit mijzelf ben ik een redelijk sportieve jongen, ik fiets elke dag ongeveer 10-20km, en ging eerst ook 4x per week fitnessen.
Volg zelf een soort van eetschema (ruim 4000 kCal).

Ruw:

10 (bruine) boterhammen (met ham+kaas+ei+komkommer)
1 liter (halfvolle)melk
1 appel
1 banaan
1 liter yoghurt
1 stuk vis
veel groente
aardappels
aantal tussendoortjes
veel noten

daarna is me werkdag voorbij, en begin ik gelijk weer met rijst te eten rond 4 uur.
Hierna volgt warm eten, waar ik zelf nooit genoeg aan heb, dus ga ik hierna weer rijst eten of iets in die trent.
Ik ben hier al voor naar de doktor geweest, welke dacht dat ik Tuberculose had of Hyperthyreoidie.
Hiervoor heb ik meerdere testen moeten ondergaan, maar alle resultaten kwamen er negatief uit.
Mijn ijzergehalte was alleen laag, kwam uit de bloedtest, voor de rest was ik zeer gezond kon de art me vertellen.

Ik weeg nu 57kg, en ben rond de 1,80! Zeer licht dus voor een jongen van mijn leeftijd.
Mijn doktor kon me alleen doorverwijzen naar de dieetist, waar het zeer zeker niet aan kan liggen.

Wel heb ik vaak last van kou, al onder de 20 graden krijg ik ijshandjes en voeten en ben ik niet de beste slaper.
Om beter te slapen gebruik ik het supplement: Melatonine, wat geheel onschadelijk is en wat zelfs door doctoren aangeraden word.
Hierbij neem ik ook nog elke dag vitamine-pillen.

Maar goed, ik ben zo mager (vind ik zelf) dat ik zelf nooit een t-shirt aan kan, omdat ik het dan koud heb, ik moet me altijd goed inpakken.
Zelf vind ik het ook niet staan omdat ik erg dunne armen heb...


Wat moet ik nu ?

----------


## lspkbm1

Hebben jullie wel eens van slagroom gehoord? En natuurlijk GEEN halfvolle melk.
En wat denken jullie van chocolade in de vorm van een Mars of Nuts, bonbons en/of gewoon in repen?
Aardappelen met jus is over het algemeen het eerste wat een te dik iemand moet laten staan, dus voor jullie volgens mij een aanrader.
En als toetje kan je toch gebak eten en 's avonds nog een gevulde koek en tussendoor chips en noten.
Maar het aller belangrijkste is: "Maak er geen obsessie van!!!!! Hoe minder paniek des te beter voor het gestel!!!!!!!"

----------


## Agnes574

Laten we het wél gezond houden Ispkbm1....
het eten dat jij hier boven opnoemt op je dagelijkse menu zetten gaat je lichaam veel meer slecht doen als goed...slechte vetten,slechte suikers...met als gevolg een veel te hoge cholesterol en vetvorming rond de organen...dat zal niet de bedoeling zijn!!!

----------


## Pol fore

Ik ga akkoord met agnes zijn post. Snickers maken je dik. Ikveronderstel dat je spieren wilt bijkomen met weinig vet. Als je enkel vet wilt bijkomen, drink dan heel de dag cola, zorgde ervoor dat ik 12 kg bijkwam in 3 maanden. Maar het was ALLEMAAL buikvet.... niet leuk... De extra bonus waren gele tanden.

Wat ik me afvraag: heb je soms last van diarree, buikkrampen of andere pds klachten? Als je al je voeding onverteerd uitschijt (dit is een perfect AN woord) dan kan je onmogelijk bijkomen....

Groet,
Pol

----------


## dizzy88

Jouw klachten van koude handen etc doen me toch aan een schildklier probleem denken. Weet je wat je dokter precies heeft getest (enkel TSH?). Het kan wel eens handig zijn om een volledig schildklier onderzoek te doen vermits schildklier en metabolisme hand in hand gaan.

4000kcal in combinatie met fitness zou je op termijn toch resultaat moeten opleveren.

----------


## Anoniempie

Ik ben een 23 jarige jongen en weeg ook bijna nooit meer als 60kg, meestal 57 a 58 kilo. En ben ook ongeveer 1.80cm lang
Ik eet juist als een gek de hele dag door, me ouders staan versteld dat ik nooit aan kom aangezien het meer en deels vet eten en snoep is. Ook drink ik zeer veel fanta/cola/7up, alleen bij mij ligt het denk ik aan een snelle spijsvertering? Ik moet namelijk meestal al na een klein half uur naar de toilet als ik gegeten heb.

----------

